# Home built camper



## 7 point (Apr 11, 2021)

I got a buddy looking into building a skid type hunting camper 8x14 that be wenched  onto a equipment trailer. Has anyone done anything like this?


----------



## greg j (Apr 11, 2021)

Why not just by one of those pre-fab buildings ?   You can sometimes pick one up really cheap.   They are repo's or returns and usually sell really cheap.  They can be 
winched onto a trailer.


----------



## 7 point (Apr 11, 2021)

Like a shed ?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 11, 2021)

Why not just build it on a trailer?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 11, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Why not just build it on a trailer?


I think the idea may be like a pick-up truck slide in camper. That way you still have the use of your trailer for other things.
This isn't my idea but found it here;
https://www.instructables.com/DIY-Micro-Camper/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 11, 2021)

I had thought about doing one more like this but letting the sides and front stick over the top of the trailer. Just to give me a little more room inside.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 11, 2021)

I think I paid 1500for my first hunting camper. Had everything in it and it all worked. At the price of lumber I would look a little harder


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 11, 2021)

See where some folks have used those fiberglass Contractor Canopies Work Pods.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 11, 2021)

Ideas on this thread;
https://tventuring.com/removable-multi-purpose-utility-trailer-campers-t1177.html


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 11, 2021)

Buy a repo shed that is pre-wired and they will deliver it where you want it. You can winch it on a trailer when you are ready to move it.


----------



## normaldave (Apr 11, 2021)

Or just build the trailer itself...Here's mine.

I made it all modular inside so it can be quickly converted for any type use.
Most of the time it is camper/gear hauler.  When I need it to be a standard cargo trailer, everything clips out of the wall mounted vertical e-track and "presto". cargo trailer again. Instead of kayaks and mountain bikes, maybe the 4 wheeler and hunting gear.  Unload at camp, convert to sleeping space, and game on. When you need to secure everything, lock it up, and you are set.

I also had it built for extra ground clearance for forest service roads etc.

normaldave's 7x16 Cargo Trailer Conversion


----------



## 7 point (Apr 12, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think the idea may be like a pick-up truck slide in camper. That way you still have the use of your trailer for other things.
> This isn't my idea but found it here;
> https://www.instructables.com/DIY-Micro-Camper/
> View attachment 1076464


That's what I suggested but he dont want to keep another trailer tagged.


----------



## Stob (Apr 13, 2021)

I looked into building one over the last few years and the time and material expenses ran me off. During COVID, recreational vehicles have risen in sales by more than 4000%. My goal is to wait it out and then buy them on the cheap almost unused in 2021.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep in about 2 to 4 years the used RV market will be a buyers' market.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> Yep in about 2 to 4 years the used RV market will be a buyers' market.



Got that right!


----------



## 7 point (Apr 14, 2021)

Huntinfool said:


> Got that right!


And that's when I will upgrade my camp.


----------

